# Spirit Halloween 50% off online



## Loves Halloween (Oct 18, 2007)

To all haunters, I received an email notification that Spirit Halloween is starting their online clearance today. Up to 50% off all items. In-store clearance starts on Saturday.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Ding dang. I need to get over to the Spirit store by me.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Sweeeet. Hubby is getting his hair cut next door. I know where I'll be!

Stacy


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's the link for the Spirit Store Online Sale....

Halloween Decorations. Get Halloween Party Supplies, Scary Halloween Decorations & more @ Spirit


----------

